# Fish recommendation for tall tank



## houseofcards

Other than Angelfish I couldn't think of any fish that would move and look well in a tall tank. If others have some ideas, I'd like to hear about them.


----------



## vancat

i guess that's because they generally swim horizontally???  Good question.


----------



## houseofcards

Vancat,

If I do go with Angels any recommendation for how I would interest a nice group together. I'd like to stay with one species and have a school.


----------



## Chancey

I've always thought puffers were active enough for a tall tank. Also, if it is long and tall them Puntius denisonii are great.


----------



## JanS

There are quite a few deep bodied fish that would work well, including Discus, Angels, Gourami's, etc.

What is the footprint size of the tank? That would make a difference in what kind and how active a fish you could have too.


----------



## houseofcards

JanS said:


> There are quite a few deep bodied fish that would work well, including Discus, Angels, Gourami's, etc.
> 
> What is the footprint size of the tank? That would make a difference in what kind and how active a fish you could have too.


It's 30 x 24 x 36. yes 36" high.


----------



## ed seeley

Some deeper bodied tetras would work well with theose already suggested too IMHO.


----------



## houseofcards

Thanks for the suggestions. I should have pointed out that it's a large tank and I'm looking for the main fish. So I'm still thinking Angels. Although I love Discus having never kept them before and introducing them to a new tank makes me a little nervous.


----------



## cs_gardener

Some of the large gouramis are beautiful. An added bonus is the like exploring all levels of the tank.


----------



## gravy9

Have you thought of going with Tetras for the middle and hatchet fish for the top to go along with the Angelfish? Additions of Blue Rams and cleanup crew would complete it.

You can probably end up creating a biotope with them.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## K20A2

My vote goes out to angels since you now say you are considering them. 

They are just so beautiful in my opinion. You should post some pics of whatever you get, especially if its angels.


----------



## Goat

What did you end up going with? Out of curiousity


----------



## houseofcards

Goat said:


> What did you end up going with? Out of curiousity


I've decided on Angels since the tank is so tall. Does anyone have recommendation on species and number I should add at once to keep the group peaceful. The tank dimensions are 30" x 24" x 36".


----------



## ed seeley

Wild Angels will look superb. I've got some Peruvian 'altums' (actually Pt.scalare) that are superb, with red spotting and beautiful patterning on the sides and gill covers. However now that mine have paired my 3ftx1.5'x1.5' tank is only big enough for one pair. I'd start with 6 and see if they carry on getting on after they've paired as your tank is much taller and wider than mine so there's a chance.


----------



## houseofcards

ed seeley said:


> Wild Angels will look superb. I've got some Peruvian 'altums' (actually Pt.scalare) that are superb, with red spotting and beautiful patterning on the sides and gill covers. However now that mine have paired my 3ftx1.5'x1.5' tank is only big enough for one pair. I'd start with 6 and see if they carry on getting on after they've paired as your tank is much taller and wider than mine so there's a chance.


Thanks Ed. Yes I would love to get the wild ones if I can acquire them. Do you recommend getting them as young as possible?


----------



## ed seeley

houseofcards said:


> Thanks Ed. Yes I would love to get the wild ones if I can acquire them. Do you recommend getting them as young as possible?


I'd try and get them fairly young, but not tiny. Maybe about 1.5 - 2" long? I'd say say mine were young adults when I got them and a little bigger than that. I only got 4 though and then had real aggression problems when two paired - they killed one and I had to remove the other as soon as possible. I think if I'd had 6 or more it would have spread the aggression around a bit more and I would have had less problems.

Annoyingly my LFS has a load of wild scalare in now but shipping from Nottingham isn't really an option...  :lol: At least it is the right time of year for wild imports from SA so you should be able to get them from a good LFS or over the internet. If you can the really well marked Red-spotted scalares are gorgeous IMO!


----------



## Raul-7

Great choice, but wild Angels need really soft low TDS water to thrive. How's the water in your area?


----------



## houseofcards

Raul-7 said:


> Great choice, but wild Angels need really soft low TDS water to thrive. How's the water in your area?


That's a good question Raul, luckily the tank is in New York City and the water is soft and acidic. I believe out of tap (PH high 6.5/6.8 and kh 2/3. Although with the New York pipe system so old who know what else is making it into the water.

Ed thanks again for that detailed information. That gives some good information. So it sounds lke if I place 6 or so in the tank from the getgo some might have to come out based on behavior.


----------



## ed seeley

houseofcards said:


> Ed thanks again for that detailed information. That gives some good information. So it sounds lke if I place 6 or so in the tank from the getgo some might have to come out based on behavior.


You might have to rehome some when they pair or the extra numbers may help spread the aggression allowing all 6 to stay together. I certainly know 3 or 4 was a diaster as the pair were able to concentrate their aggression on only one or two others. By the way the pair that formed have got on brilliantly ever since - unfortunately they still haven't spawned yet but I'm working on it! (Or I'm working at getting them working on it! ). If you do have to remove any remove all four spares and leave the pair in the tank where they may spawn and will get on well IME.


----------



## BryceM

Angels really are unpredictable. I've kept as few as one and as many as 7 or 8 full size fish. I'd agree with Ed that one or two individuals housed with a breeding pair will likely suffer the worst. It all depends though. I currently have two breeding pair (which have spawned simultaneously) and a single "loner" in a 46g tank and they're all getting along just fine, despite the overcrowding. Thankfully two or three are destined for my sister's tank soon.


----------

